# Heroes Season 1(#15)---2/12/07-'RUN!'



## Truth Seeker (Feb 12, 2007)

*RUN!*

*Grapic Novel Canon*​

*Star*:  *Tawny Cypress (Simone Deveaux),  Sendhil Ramamurthy (Mohinder Suresh),  Santiago Cabrera (Isaac Mendez),  Noah Gray-Cabey (Micah Sanders),  Milo Ventimiglia (Peter Petrelli),  Masi Oka (Hiro Nakamura),  Leonard Roberts (D.L. Hawkins),  Jack Coleman (Mr. Bennet / HRG),  Hayden Panettiere (Claire Bennet),  Greg Grunberg (Matt Parkman),  Ali Larter (Niki Sanders),  Adrian Pasdar (Nathan Petrelli)  * 

Recurring Role:  *Zachary Quinto (Gabriel Gray/Sylar),  James Kyson Lee (Ando Masahashi)  * 

Guest Star:  *Cristine Rose (Angela Petrelli),  Lisa Lackey (Janice Parkman),  Jimmy Jean-Louis (Mysterious Haitian),  Jessalyn Gilsig (Meredith Gordon),  Ashley Crow (Mrs. Bennet)  *


Matt starts to bodyguard for an objectionable client. Suresh finds another person on the list. Claire learns a lot more about her birth parents. Hiro and Ando get sidetracked in Vegas again while searching for the sword. Simone and Nathan go to great lengths to find Peter. Niki and Nathan meet again.​


----------



## dravot (Feb 13, 2007)

When Sylar offered to join Suresh, we screamed "Noooooooooooooooo!" at the tv.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Feb 13, 2007)

Sylar is still out there, eating more brains apparently. I wonder if he can liquefy people, or just items. And what is the limit on items. Could he melt a car? And what happens when Suresh introduces other heroes to his new sidekick?

Ando is a total sucker for the ladies.

So, repeatedly mind wiping a person is bad for them after all. Good to know. And a brave choice on part of the writers. It is going to be fun watching HRG Man world fall apart. He deserve it and worse. I'm a vengeful man.

Solid performance by Hayden Panettiere, having her character's (Claire) dreams - the dreams of many orphans, I imagine - die in front of her like that.

Matt disappointed me. Keep one diamond, not the whole bag, yah putz.


----------



## Umbran (Feb 13, 2007)

Hm.  Okay, I think we have some moresubstantial evidence that Sylar does actually steal powers....


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Feb 13, 2007)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> Sylar is still out there, eating more brains apparently. I wonder if he can liquefy people, or just items. And what is the limit on items. Could he melt a car? And what happens when Suresh introduces other heroes to his new sidekick?
> 
> Ando is a total sucker for the ladies.
> 
> ...



Well, now Hiro has an answer for the next time Ando wants to know why Hiro doesn't want anything to do with his ideas. They always get into trouble!

While I liked the Nikki/Jessica and Matt crossover, there were a few jarring spots. Jessie knew that her targets were outside the elevator and had run. Um, how? She should have gone calmly to the office to find out if they were still there, _then_ gone looking for them. Instead, she came off the elevator gun ready and instantly headed in the right direction to find them. The cop thinking bad things about Matt was an idiot. It was clear from the hole in the glass that Matt had been in the air when he went through it. As for Matt keeping the diamonds, yeah, that was dumb. In no small part because he left the case with his fingerprints all over it sitting where it is sure to be found.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Feb 13, 2007)

I think Matt still has enough pull with the Popo that if he says something, they accept it, even if they think he's loony.  Stay good Matt, stay good!

Poor Claire!  They're systematically taking away everything she has.  Ten says she ends up with Nathan at the end of the season, or at least the beginning of next.  Remember, according to Hiro's jaunt, Nathan will win the election.  Is this because of losing Claire?

I love the ambiguity they give to Nathan.  He's a nice guy, but he's an ass.  I can totally identify with him.

Sylar's powers now include Melting!  I'm guessing it's only things that naturally melt - plastics and metal, but not flesh, or else he would have melted Zane's body.  Everything they showed was either metal or plastic.

WHY isn't Ando a regular?  I'm relatively certain that he's been in at least as many episodes as Hiro.  Also, they need to bring back Audrey.

I loved Claire's mom being very duplicitous, and Claire catching onto that and listening.  I also loved the rock throw.  Poor Claire!  She'll seek out Peter next, of course... he's the only person left to trust, and that's how she'll end up in NYC.  Finding Nathan will be a side effect of that.


----------



## Fast Learner (Feb 13, 2007)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> Matt disappointed me. Keep one diamond, not the whole bag, yah putz.



That would be a huge mistake, making him the #1 suspect for the location of the one. With all of them missing, the killer taking them is completely plausible, but the killer taking all but one? No way. Remember, there's a record of the diamonds.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Feb 13, 2007)

Jessic is dumb, finger prints everywhere (did not see gloves), has a record, has a history with the double crosser...can you say; she is soon to be dead.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Feb 13, 2007)

Ed_Laprade said:
			
		

> As for Matt keeping the diamonds, yeah, that was dumb. In no small part because he left the case with his fingerprints all over it sitting where it is sure to be found.




I thought the same exact thing when I saw that.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Feb 13, 2007)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Jessic is dumb, finger prints everywhere (did not see gloves), has a record, has a history with the double crosser...can you say; she is soon to be dead.



I think she is careless because she just doesn't give a rat's @$$. She doesn't care if she gets caught because now she is in control and thinks her strength can save her from any situation.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Feb 13, 2007)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> Poor Claire!  She'll seek out Peter next, of course... he's the only person left to trust, and that's how she'll end up in NYC.  Finding Nathan will be a side effect of that.




Didn't Nathan meet her when Peter was in jail in Texas. I thought that they passed by each other in the hall or something. I could have sworn that Nathan would have had a look of regocnition when she showed him the picture on her cell.


----------



## dravot (Feb 13, 2007)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> I thought the same exact thing when I saw that.




Easily explained: he touched the case when he was trying to hustle the guy away from the killer.


----------



## Krafus (Feb 13, 2007)

They blew it.

I could hardly believe my eyes last night when Claire was talking to her mother in that park. I wanted to shout "Ask his name, ask his name, you idiot!" But of course she didn't. Then, while she listened in when Nathan was there, the conversation felt contrived to show Nathan as an uncaring father. Finally, as if that wasn't enough, Claire didn't manage to get a good look at Nathan while following him back to his car, and of course Nathan didn't manage to spot her after she threw that rock.

This reminds me of the first episodes, when the heroes would meet or be near each other for a few minutes and then go their own way, each blissfully unaware that they'd met someone like them. Only this time it felt utterly artificial, a railroading to insure Claire and Nathan didn't meet until another episode. Especially all that was needed was Claire simply asking for her father's name, something I believe any girl looking for her real father (not to mention one who is in as dire straits as Claire) would want to know.

The one bright spot in the episode was Sylar teaming up with an unknowing Suresh. Up until tonight, I wasn't sure if the actor playing Sylar was good or not (mainly, I admit, because I had first pictured Sylar as a bigger man). But this ep convinced me - I really enjoyed the expression of surprise when Suresh told him there are dozens of people with powers out there, and then Sylar's eagerness in going back with Suresh.

Next week has at least one part I'll be really interested in - it seems Claire finally confronts HRG with her knowledge that he's far more than a dedicated adoptive father. 

Still, tonight was the first time I felt truly disappointed when a Heroes episode ended.


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 13, 2007)

I think there is a method to the madness though. I don't think Claire is supposed to have a close relationship with her father right now. She's supposed to have a close relationship with her uncle. By eliminating her real mother and father as purely beneficial entities, they set it up for Peter to be the one she feels close to, who may never let her down. I have to say though, what I'm looking forward to the most is the Peter and Invisible Man part of next weeks episode. Time for backstory on Bennett and his (bad) guys!


----------



## Hijinks (Feb 13, 2007)

> Matt disappointed me. Keep one diamond, not the whole bag, yah putz.




He just lost his job, isn't doing too well as a bodyguard, has an uncertain economical future, and also just found out his wife is pregnant.  I thought what he did was very understandable - perhaps dumb, but certainly understandable.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Feb 13, 2007)

Hijinks said:
			
		

> He just lost his job, isn't doing too well as a bodyguard, has an uncertain economical future, and also just found out his wife is pregnant.  I thought what he did was very understandable - perhaps dumb, but certainly understandable.



Linderamn will find out that Matt has the diamonds and will come after him as well.


----------



## dravot (Feb 13, 2007)

Hijinks said:
			
		

> He just lost his job, isn't doing too well as a bodyguard, has an uncertain economical future, and also just found out his wife is pregnant.  I thought what he did was very understandable - perhaps dumb, but certainly understandable.




Plus I think that he was ticked off at the cop for thinking those things about him.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Feb 13, 2007)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> Didn't Nathan meet her when Peter was in jail in Texas. I thought that they passed by each other in the hall or something. I could have sworn that Nathan would have had a look of regocnition when she showed him the picture on her cell.




I wouldn't call it meeting, but they did pass each other by.  It doesn't surprise me at all that he wouldn't remember her.



			
				Krafus said:
			
		

> I could hardly believe my eyes last night when Claire was talking to her mother in that park. I wanted to shout "Ask his name, ask his name, you idiot!" But of course she didn't. Then, while she listened in when Nathan was there, the conversation felt contrived to show Nathan as an uncaring father. Finally, as if that wasn't enough, Claire didn't manage to get a good look at Nathan while following him back to his car, and of course Nathan didn't manage to spot her after she threw that rock.




I don't know why she didn't ask his name either, that _was_ contrived.  

That said, I read that scene a bit differently, myself.

First, while Claire's mom was blackmailing Nathan, I think that perhaps she was also protecting him in a way by throwing all the blocks in Claire's path.  Nathan may have even realized this, as he told her, "You did right," or something along those lines.  Given that, I don't think Firemommy (go TWOP!) would have given Claire the name anyway, or given her a false one.  Still, it would have been nice if Claire had asked.

Second, I think the scene was meant to show Nathan as very conflicted.  He wanted to meet her, and wanted to help her out and get to know her.  Alternatively, he wants to be able to control her.  He also wants to win the election, and having a mystery child (presumably out of wedlock) would be a very strong blow against that.  In the end, he chose the election over Claire.  So, perhaps Nathan can't really be counted on.  He wasn't really cold about it though, and definitely seemed distraught.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Feb 13, 2007)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> Linderamn will find out that Matt has the diamonds and will come after him as well.




I agree. Somehow Linderman will find out and then try to punish Matt. Linderman's powers exceed those of rationality and I think he is also come kind of super - that is, if he's not really a carnivorous dinosaur. 

But, according to the spoilers I've read...



Spoiler



that is not likely to happen for another couple of episodes. Next week, the woman who read electronic signals and Radioactive Man take Matt hostage. The week after that, the three of them go torment HRG Man. The week after that, they go to Disney World. Truly, their slide into depravity knows no bounds.



I don't know what happens next week to Hiro or Ando. Or when the gig is up between Sylar and Suresh. Or when the gig is up for Nikki/Jessica. But I think her long term goals do *not* include her son and we know they do not include her husband.


----------



## Alzrius (Feb 13, 2007)

Seeing Sylar back out and collecting more powers made me grin. I love to hate villains like that, and it's much more gratifying to see him out and collecting abilities than locked in a cage. I gotta say though...liquification? What kind of power is that?  :\ 

Make sure to check out This week's graphic novel for more about what Sylar did between this episode and the previous one.


----------



## mmu1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Jessic is dumb, finger prints everywhere (did not see gloves), has a record, has a history with the double crosser...can you say; she is soon to be dead.




That's easily enough solved if, like a real twin, she doesn't have the same fingerprints as her "sister". She has a tattoo her other half doesn't have, after all, so it's not that huge a stretch - it's clearly something more than just two minds in the same body.

Beyond that - it's a hotel. Considering how many people must have smeared their paws all over the things she was likely to have touched, can we necessarily expect the cops to be able to find useable prints?


----------



## Wycen (Feb 13, 2007)

With the revelation that Nathan is Claire's real father a thought jumped at me.  Is Nathan's mother (or father) also a super?


----------



## Taelorn76 (Feb 13, 2007)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> Second, I think the scene was meant to show Nathan as very conflicted.  He wanted to meet her, and wanted to help her out and get to know her.  Alternatively, he wants to be able to control her.  He also wants to win the election, and having a mystery child (presumably out of wedlock) would be a very strong blow against that.  In the end, he chose the election over Claire.  So, perhaps Nathan can't really be counted on.  He wasn't really cold about it though, and definitely seemed distraught.




Maybe it's me and my non political way of thinking, but he has valid reason for not being in Claire's life. He thought they were dead. Heck he was supprised when he heard the firemommy on the other of the phone, and IRC he commented on how he thought she was dead. You can't fault a guy for moving on with his life in a situation like that.


----------



## F5 (Feb 13, 2007)

Wycen said:
			
		

> With the revelation that Nathan is Claire's real father a thought jumped at me.  Is Nathan's mother (or father) also a super?




Remind me...how did Peter and Nathan's father die?  Didn't they say it was suicide?  I bet it wasn't suicide...I bet his death was super-power related.  Maybe Sylar got him...


----------



## Taelorn76 (Feb 13, 2007)

mmu1 said:
			
		

> That's easily enough solved if, like a real twin, she doesn't have the same fingerprints as her "sister". She has a tattoo her other half doesn't have, after all, so it's not that huge a stretch - it's clearly something more than just two minds in the same body.
> 
> Beyond that - it's a hotel. Considering how many people must have smeared their paws all over the things she was likely to have touched, can we necessarily expect the cops to be able to find useable prints?





What about the prints on the gun that Matt made her drop the stairwell.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Feb 13, 2007)

F5 said:
			
		

> Remind me...how did Peter and Nathan's father die?  Didn't they say it was suicide?  I bet it wasn't suicide...I bet his death was super-power related.  Maybe Sylar got him...




I don't think Sylar got him. Sylar only realized his potential a few months before the current time line of two weeks before NYC blows, IRC early November, so lets say Sylar finds his power the past sumer. Nathan's and Peter's dad died Nathan wasn't even running for office he was still a prosecutor. So I would say their father died a few years prior to this.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Feb 13, 2007)

F5 said:
			
		

> Remind me...how did Peter and Nathan's father die?  Didn't they say it was suicide?  I bet it wasn't suicide...I bet his death was super-power related.  Maybe Sylar got him...




There is not an entry into Wikipedia on the father, but according to the mother's entry, the father committed suicide, but there is an interesting wrinkle. Lets see here...



			
				wikipedia said:
			
		

> She also reveals that Peter's father suffered from depression and *had delusions of grandeur* before he actually committed suicide...




According to that entry, he old man did kill himself. I don't think anything else has been revealed about the situation and he has not appeared in the show directly (i.e. played by an actor), he has only been talked about by other characters. But the _had delusions of grandeur_ is interesting because that is the way Nathan described Peter at one point. And Peter does have powers.


----------



## WayneLigon (Feb 13, 2007)

F5 said:
			
		

> Remind me...how did Peter and Nathan's father die?  Didn't they say it was suicide?  I bet it wasn't suicide...I bet his death was super-power related.  Maybe Sylar got him...




I'm thinking Linderman had him killed to shut up Nathan (who used to work for the DA) after the goons in the truck (the accident that paralysed his wife) didn't do the trick. Nathan was going to expose some of Linderman's dirty dealings until the day his father 'had a heart attack', and he drops the investigation at that time.


----------



## GlassJaw (Feb 13, 2007)

Does anyone think that Nikk/Jessica can actually become two physical bodies?  I don't know, for some reason last night's episode gave me the impression that maybe she could.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Feb 13, 2007)

WayneLigon said:
			
		

> I'm thinking Linderman had him killed to shut up Nathan (who used to work for the DA) after the goons in the truck (the accident that paralysed his wife) didn't do the trick. Nathan was going to expose some of Linderman's dirty dealings until the day his father 'had a heart attack', and he drops the investigation at that time.




IRC the other dilema Nathan was having was due that going after Linderman was going to bring his father down as well, since he was involved with Linderman.


----------



## wingsandsword (Feb 13, 2007)

Alzrius said:
			
		

> Seeing Sylar back out and collecting more powers made me grin. I love to hate villains like that, and it's much more gratifying to see him out and collecting abilities than locked in a cage. I gotta say though...liquification? What kind of power is that?  :\



A powerful power.

He can disintegrate things, but instead of turning them to dust/ash, he turns them into a puddle of goo.  I'm sure Sylar is thinking of ways to use this offensively, especially if he finds it works on live targets and not just small inanimate objects.


----------



## Sir Brennen (Feb 13, 2007)

GlassJaw said:
			
		

> Does anyone think that Nikk/Jessica can actually become two physical bodies?  I don't know, for some reason last night's episode gave me the impression that maybe she could.



Except that Jessica expressed surprise that Matt could hear Nikki, meaning I think she knows Nikki is inside her head. Jessica seeing Nikki in the stairwell rather than the typical reflection encounter reflects (no pun intended) the fact that Nikki's desperation was causing her to manifest herself to Jessica in a stronger fashion, but still only in her mind.


----------



## Arnwyn (Feb 13, 2007)

Blech. I didn't enjoy that episode at all - way too much Niki compiled with lots of stupidity (as noted in many posts, above). What the hell is Jessica thinking, anyways? Did she really say "lay low for a while", and was serious? Glad that Niki at least called her out on that. Gah, what a terrible character, IMO.

And dumb, dumb cops. Yeah, she is strong, you moron. Not only the hole in the glass from poor Matt, but the guy _folded in half_.

Finally, why does Linderman want Nathan dead? Isn't Nathan in Linderman's back pocket already? What did I miss?


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Feb 13, 2007)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> I don't know what happens next week to Hiro or Ando. Or when the gig is up between Sylar and Suresh. Or when the gig is up for Nikki/Jessica. But I think her long term goals do *not* include her son and we know they do not include her husband.



Acording to next week's TV Guide, watch for the driver of the bus that Hiro and Ando will be on. It's Stan 'The Man' Lee. I'm surprised that no one has pointed to the best line of the episode, when the dancer calls Hiro Sulu just before she decks him.


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Feb 13, 2007)

Arnwyn said:
			
		

> Blech. I didn't enjoy that episode at all - way too much Niki compiled with lots of stupidity (as noted in many posts, above). What the hell is Jessica thinking, anyways? Did she really say "lay low for a while", and was serious? Glad that Niki at least called her out on that. Gah, what a terrible character, IMO.
> 
> And dumb, dumb cops. Yeah, she is strong, you moron. Not only the hole in the glass from poor Matt, but the guy _folded in half_.
> 
> Finally, why does Linderman want Nathan dead? Isn't Nathan in Linderman's back pocket already? What did I miss?



Yeah, that had me wondering too. It might have something to do with the painting, but that seems a bit harsh for something that's only a day or so late, if that! Speaking of the painting, what the heck does Isaak paint them on? If it's canvas, then Hiro's dad has super strength too. That stuff doesn't rip at all easily.


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 13, 2007)

It just dawned on me: If Nathan and Peter's Dad had powers, then what were they? For Peter has surely inherited them as well!


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 13, 2007)

It just dawned on me: If Nathan and Peter's father had powers, then what were they? For Peter has surely inherited them as well! And what if their mother is working for the bad guys? That would go a long was at to explaining why they've hired Nikki to kill him.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Feb 13, 2007)

Judging from the conversation between Claire and her (real) mother, I seem to get why she didn't ask her. Her mother appeared evasive and unwilling to share the name, and Claire might have feared that, if she forced the matter, her mother might close further. Claire felt that her mother was hiding something, and that she wouldn't be able to get it directly. (As her mother said - she is clever.  )

I think one of the reasons why the cops think so little of Matt is that there are enough rumours about Matt's story around so that anybody doubts it story. They probably strongly doubted that it was actually one (or two) super strong woman that attacked him and his client. They might not know what really happened, but they automatically assume that he isn't telling the real story, even if nothing he says contradicts the evidence. 
Matt taking the diamonds was still stupid, but understandable. (I still wouldn't have done it, but on the other hand, I'm not an dyslectic, suspend cop with telepathy powers and a pregnant wife, so what do I know?)


----------



## drothgery (Feb 13, 2007)

Hijinks said:
			
		

> He just lost his job, isn't doing too well as a bodyguard




Eh. If the assassin had been a non-super (or even one whose powers were more obvious, and/or who consciously thought about them), Matt would have been excellent bodyguard. I rather hope someone notices that; Matt could use a break.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Feb 13, 2007)

Alzrius said:
			
		

> Make sure to check out This week's graphic novel for more about what Sylar did between this episode and the previous one.




So, that's more confirmation that Sylar did in fact kill Charlie in the altered timeline, as well as having the freezing ability.  He also does that weird levitation-like thing, again, which I'm not sure is his telekinesis or not.


----------



## mmu1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> What about the prints on the gun that Matt made her drop the stairwell.




Depending on how long Matt was out (since the police only got there as he was coming around) she could have had enough time to retrieve it.


----------



## Alzrius (Feb 14, 2007)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> So, that's more confirmation that Sylar did in fact kill Charlie in the altered timeline, as well as having the freezing ability.  He also does that weird levitation-like thing, again, which I'm not sure is his telekinesis or not.




It only raises more question about his being shot though. First by Matt, and now by Mr. Bennett. Sylar seems to have been wounded this time, but still seems to be recovering much quicker than is normal, even as he wishes he had Claire's power.


----------



## joshhg (Feb 14, 2007)

Alzrius said:
			
		

> It only raises more question about his being shot though. First by Matt, and now by Mr. Bennett. Sylar seems to have been wounded this time, but still seems to be recovering much quicker than is normal, even as he wishes he had Claire's power.




I think that has something to do with his telekinesis. The first time, with Matt, the threw himself down, and as he got up, I think I remeber klinking noises as the bullets fell to the ground, from where he stopped them.

With HRG, I think what happened is that he realized he was being shot at, and threw himself backwards with his power. That gave him enough time to stop the bullets from ripping through him, though they had already penetrated.

On his new power: Molecular Decohesion is a big thing. It means he is deadly with in close quarters, so Niki, DL, the Hatian, and other who have more power through touch are going to have (more) problems fighting him. Now he can not be stopped with most barriers, while before they would have at least slowed him down.

Also, though I doubt he experiments with his new powers much, decohesion may be only one facet of the power. He may be able to rearrange bonds, allowing him to change chemical compounds, and mold metals.

Overall, it has just gotten a *lot* harder to fight him.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Feb 14, 2007)

joshhg said:
			
		

> I think that has something to do with his telekinesis. The first time, with Matt, the threw himself down, and as he got up, I think I remeber klinking noises as the bullets fell to the ground, from where he stopped them.
> 
> Overall, it has just gotten a *lot* harder to fight him.




I doubted at first, but I'm starting to suspect after this episode that is the case.  Unlike Peter, who barely has knowledge of the power he's absorbed, Sylar's "The Way Things Work" actually seems to give him insight on how to _use_ the powers.  That's why I'm more willing to guess the levitation is telekinesis as well.  I'm guessing he knows how to use the tekekinesis to make a sort of armor.  Great for bullets, not so great against Peter charging him off a roof.

It will be interesting to see Peter if he absorbed The Way Things Work, and can realize it.  Somehow though, given the connection to Sylar, I don't really see that happening.

Also, forget _fighting_ Sylar, that'll be relatively easy.  What's difficult is _holding_ Sylar.  As if he couldn't use telekinesis to blast his way out of a prison, now he can just melt the wall and walk out.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Feb 14, 2007)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> What's difficult is _holding_ Sylar.  As if he couldn't use telekinesis to blast his way out of a prison, now he can just melt the wall and walk out.




I wonder if the person who gives HRG Man is marching orders will want Sylar held for study now or simply executed in the future. 

Also, I suspect that Linderman is involved, if not actually the man who does give HRG Man his marching orders. HRG Man and Shinny Head Man (aka the Haitian) waltzed into Linderman's hotel, kidnapped Nathan and walked out all too easily. The staff, afterwards, seemed neither surprised nor apologetic. 

Also, this may be related to why Linderman now wanted Nathan killed.


----------



## WayneLigon (Feb 14, 2007)

Mustrum_Ridcully said:
			
		

> I think one of the reasons why the cops think so little of Matt is that there are enough rumours about Matt's story around so that anybody doubts it story. They probably strongly doubted that it was actually one (or two) super strong woman that attacked him and his client. They might not know what really happened, but they automatically assume that he isn't telling the real story, even if nothing he says contradicts the evidence.




After his 'admitting he lied' to the review board, the days of anyone believing Matt about anything are over unless superpowers become common public knowledge somewhere down the line. I was surprised they even responded to his call. (Though they may have had other people phoning in that they heard shots at that location). Every one of those people on that board plus the paper pushers who filed those reports have by now told everyone they know that 'Parkman told us he can _read minds_' and had a good laugh over some beers about it.



			
				LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> Also, forget fighting Sylar, that'll be relatively easy. What's difficult is holding Sylar. As if he couldn't use telekinesis to blast his way out of a prison, now he can just melt the wall and walk out.




Also, Sylar killed a few people before we encounter him. Eight, was it? So we can assume he has all their powers as well, stuff we don't know anything about.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Feb 14, 2007)

WayneLigon said:
			
		

> After his 'admitting he lied' to the review board, the days of anyone believing Matt about anything are over unless superpowers become common public knowledge somewhere down the line. I was surprised they even responded to his call. (Though they may have had other people phoning in that they heard shots at that location). Every one of those people on that board plus the paper pushers who filed those reports have by now told everyone they know that 'Parkman told us he can _read minds_' and had a good laugh over some beers about it.




I thought that by telling the board he lied about the super powers that they were going to keep that out of the report.


----------



## F5 (Feb 14, 2007)

Kaodi said:
			
		

> It just dawned on me: If Nathan and Peter's Dad had powers, then what were they? For Peter has surely inherited them as well!




*flash of inspiration!*

Peter's Dad had the power of Precognative Dreams.  That's where Peter's "rogue power" of his prophetic dreams came from.  It's also what drove him to suicide, when he foresaw...what?  His son going nuclear and blowing up Manhattan, maybe?

I love this show...


----------



## LightPhoenix (Feb 14, 2007)

WayneLigon said:
			
		

> Also, Sylar killed a few people before we encounter him. Eight, was it? So we can assume he has all their powers as well, stuff we don't know anything about.




It's unknown exactly how many people he's killed, but in addition to his own powers, he's demonstrated Telekinesis (from the guy in Six Months Ago), Memory/Learning (Charlie), Freezing (unknown), and Melting/Molecular Decohesion (Zane).  That's four powers.

Of the presumably non-powered people, he killed the other cheerleader, the primatech doctor, and a trucker (latest comic), and presumably killed Chandra Suresh.  Any of them _could_ have had powers, but it's not likely.

In the recent comic, Sylar mentions that Zane is the last one he remembered from The List.  Of those, it seems like he knew the TK guy, freezing guy, Charlie, Claire, Zane, and the little girl (way back when).

I think we've seen the end of Sylar's little bag of tricks for now.  I'm becoming more convinced that the bullet deflection and levitation are from the telekinesis.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Feb 14, 2007)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> I thought that by telling the board he lied about the super powers that they were going to keep that out of the report.



I doubt that many people read the report. But everybody heard the rumours.


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Feb 14, 2007)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> I think we've seen the end of Sylar's little bag of tricks for now.




I agree that we have probably seen the end of new things. He might have a few other powers though that just aren't usefull, maybe something like turning things green or understanding what squirels are saying.


----------



## Alzrius (Feb 14, 2007)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> Memory/Learning (Charlie)




Charlie's power is probably the least "super" in that it's something that supposedly is real: eidetic memory.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Feb 14, 2007)

I actually think her power is more than simply eidetic memory, she simply didn't have control over it at the time.  Why?

Almost every character we've met that is on The List has little to no control over their abilities, Sylar's ability allows him to understand to control them - hence he shows much more control over Zane's ability than Zane did.  TK Guy could barely throw a glass, but Sylar immediately shows finer control when he goes back to see Chandra.

Also, in the comic this week it's implied, though not stated, that Sylar manages to memorize a truck manual and actually be able to drive the truck in a short amount of time.  It _could_ be all memory, but I don't think it is.  I think it's actually a boosted ability to absorb information - speed reading, observation, and so forth.


----------



## Michael Silverbane (Feb 15, 2007)

Arnwyn said:
			
		

> Finally, why does Linderman want Nathan dead? Isn't Nathan in Linderman's back pocket already? What did I miss?




Remember that it was Nikki that put Nathan in Linderman's pocket in the first place...  And it wasn't by killing him.  She's not *just* an assassin.

Later
silver


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 15, 2007)

That is exactly what I was thinking when I said that, F5. 

Of course, it's hard to be positive. I vaguely remember that one of Peter's dreams involved the old man he was taking care of. It could be the that old man reminded him of his own father, and so had something to do with the activation. Maybe it's a fringe possibility, but I think it at least has a fair chance to be true.


----------



## Fast Learner (Feb 15, 2007)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> Also, in the comic this week it's implied, though not stated, that Sylar manages to memorize a truck manual and actually be able to drive the truck in a short amount of time.  It _could_ be all memory, but I don't think it is.  I think it's actually a boosted ability to absorb information - speed reading, observation, and so forth.



In addition, it's implied in the show that Charlie learned Japanese that wasn't in the book, like she could learn all of Japanese by reading some Japanese (the "Cute" scene).


----------



## DonTadow (Feb 15, 2007)

Perhaps Linderman feels he can no longer control Nathan. Either that or the other candidate is more suited.


----------



## dravot (Feb 15, 2007)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> Perhaps Linderman feels he can no longer control Nathan. Either that or the other candidate is more suited.




Perhaps, but without letting the audience in on it, even a little bit, it feels arbitrary.


----------



## Arnwyn (Feb 15, 2007)

Michael Silverbane said:
			
		

> Remember that it was Nikki that put Nathan in Linderman's pocket in the first place...  And it wasn't by killing him.  She's not *just* an assassin.



I do - which has confused me further. She got the package in _exactly_ the same way as the other "hit" package, and went through the same steps she did earlier.

I sure hope I'm jumping to conclusions, but it just seemed weird, given everything they just showed us in that episode.


----------



## Fast Learner (Feb 15, 2007)

I don't see any reason to believe that she's being ordered to kill Nathan, that makes no sense at all. It's surely something like putting pressure on him or whatever. I don't even get why people are jumping to that conclusion.


----------



## dravot (Feb 15, 2007)

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> I don't see any reason to believe that she's being ordered to kill Nathan, that makes no sense at all. It's surely something like putting pressure on him or whatever. I don't even get why people are jumping to that conclusion.




Because the same episode saw a hit delivered to her via the same method?  It's not an unreasonable conclusion to make, quite honestly.

It could be a piece of misdirection, sure, but we'll have to wait to find out.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Feb 15, 2007)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> Perhaps Linderman feels he can no longer control Nathan. Either that or the other candidate is more suited.



It's also possible that Linderman knows about Claire, and knows that this could/will destroy his candidate. So he wants to cut his losses or something like that. If Nathan dies before the election, Linderman might be able to get his money back, or can ensure that a second candidate he might have bought gets the votes Nathan would get.


----------



## Sir Brennen (Feb 15, 2007)

Yeah, I thought it was pretty obvious what was being implied. N/J is now a hit woman for Lindy in exchange for getting out of jail. Nathan's picture was sent in one of her "job" envelopes and only revealed as a - dun dun DUH! - episode cliff-hanger.

Why Linderman wants Nathan hit? Who knows. But he also collects future paintings of Isaac's, and who knows why he does that? 

I think his motive is related to Powers more than politics, since he seems entangled with several of the heroes. Perhaps discovering Claire is his daughter means Nathan is a liability? (Guessing Linderman might have Nathan's phone/office bugged to get that info, and that HRG actually works for Linderman.)


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Feb 15, 2007)

dravot said:
			
		

> Perhaps, but without letting the audience in on it, even a little bit, it feels arbitrary.




_I_ submit that Linderman is somekind of super himself, and/or involved in HRG Man's operation and that is related to why he is having Nathan marked for execution. 

*Hypothesis One:* HRG Man's group tried and failed to capture and corral Nathan before, so they are resorting to killing him rather than allowing him to be a free agent. They were able to capture him easily in Linderman's hotel, only to have Nathan escape shortly later.

*Hypothesis Two:* Linderman is a super and has learned that Nathan is a super and has decided to kill Nathan rather than deal with a rival that is only nominally in his power. He may have a mentality similar to Sylar's and as a mob boss he has been shown to be ruthless.

*Hypothesis Three:* Some combination of both of the above.


----------



## Fast Learner (Feb 15, 2007)

My take was that Nikki/Jessica was his tool. He's used her twice, once in an extortion scheme -- with Nathan -- and once as an assassin. As Linderman's given Nathan $2 million and has him in his pocket, killing him makes no sense at all. Just didn't even occur to me that it was supposed to be a hit, hence my surprise at all the assumptions here.

What the job might be: be seen in public somewhere with Nathan, on camera, so that the extortion tape will be super-solid as needed later.


----------



## mmu1 (Feb 15, 2007)

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> My take was that Nikki/Jessica was his tool. He's used her twice, once in an extortion scheme -- with Nathan -- and once as an assassin. As Linderman's given Nathan $2 million and has him in his pocket, killing him makes no sense at all. Just didn't even occur to me that it was supposed to be a hit, hence my surprise at all the assumptions here.
> 
> What the job might be: be seen in public somewhere with Nathan, on camera, so that the extortion tape will be super-solid as needed later.




A well staged _failed_ public assassination attempt could very well be just what a trailing politician might need in order to win the election. 

Of course, it could be spun by the oppossition to suggest that the mob ties his father had possibly extend to Nathan as well, but less than two weeks before the election, it'd probably work to his advantage instead, especially if Linderman pulled strings in the media to portray him as someone who stands up for what he believes in at the risk of his life.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Feb 16, 2007)

mmu1 said:
			
		

> A well staged _failed_ public assassination attempt could very well be just what a trailing politician might need in order to win the election.
> 
> Of course, it could be spun by the oppossition to suggest that the mob ties his father had possibly extend to Nathan as well, but less than two weeks before the election, it'd probably work to his advantage instead, especially if Linderman pulled strings in the media to portray him as someone who stands up for what he believes in at the risk of his life.




And doing that would further put Nathan in Linderman's pocket.

If Nathan survives Linderman's assasination atempt, Linderman is basicly telling him I can to you at any time anywhere.


----------



## satori01 (Feb 16, 2007)

I am of the opinion that Niki's father is Linderman...time will tell.
I liked seeing how Nathan's Mom interacted with him as opposed to Peter.  With Peter she is sensitive, caring, supportive.  With Nathon she seemed a shrew out to mold Son #1 into the protector of the family empire.

It was a great insight into Nathan's personality.  I also think it puts doubt into whether their father killed himself...and if good 'ol Mom has super powers, and executed their father.


----------



## Henry (Feb 16, 2007)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> It's unknown exactly how many people he's killed, but in addition to his own powers, he's demonstrated Telekinesis (from the guy in Six Months Ago), Memory/Learning (Charlie), Freezing (unknown), and Melting/Molecular Decohesion (Zane).  That's four powers.




The Freezing guy I think was the father of the little girl that Matt found hidden in the House when he first manifested his telepathy. Remember the corpse was frozen, as well as his head cut open.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Feb 16, 2007)

Henry said:
			
		

> The Freezing guy I think was the father of the little girl that Matt found hidden in the House when he first manifested his telepathy. Remember the corpse was frozen, as well as his head cut open.



You are correct sir


----------



## LightPhoenix (Feb 16, 2007)

Henry said:
			
		

> The Freezing guy I think was the father of the little girl that Matt found hidden in the House when he first manifested his telepathy. Remember the corpse was frozen, as well as his head cut open.




I had forgotten the head was cut open.  I'm not 100% convinced that's him - why freeze the body after you've taken the power?  Why freeze yourself? - but it's a good theory.  It also meshes with the heritage of powers, since the little girl has powers too, otherwise Sylar wouldn't have been chasing her.


----------



## F5 (Feb 16, 2007)

Yeah, I don't think the girl's father was the freezing guy, either.  The implication is that Sylar has to kill his victims to get their powers.  Since he used the Freezing power on the Dad, I don't think it could have come from him.  It's POSSIBLE that the dad was a red herring; that Sylar thought he had the power when it was really the girl, much like he thought the other Cheerleader had Claire's power.  

Another power he's shown is his ability to play possum.  He was clinically dead when the doctor called HRG, then woke up.  So, we have his own power, TK, Freezing, Memory, Death Trance, and melting.  6 powers at least, and counting.  Any other powers he has will be either insignificant, or very specialized...otherwise he would have used them by now.

As a tangent, does anyone know where the initials "HRG" came from?  Or what they stand for?


----------



## Fast Learner (Feb 16, 2007)

Horned Rim Glasses


----------



## Sir Brennen (Feb 16, 2007)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> I had forgotten the head was cut open.  I'm not 100% convinced that's him - why freeze the body after you've taken the power?



To _try out _your new power!


----------



## LightPhoenix (Feb 17, 2007)

It's possible, I suppose, I know I'd be trying it out!

I like F5's idea that he got the Death Trance/Possum ability from the Dad, and the little girl had another power.


----------



## Pants (Feb 17, 2007)

F5 said:
			
		

> Another power he's shown is his ability to play possum.  He was clinically dead when the doctor called HRG, then woke up.  So, we have his own power, TK, Freezing, Memory, Death Trance, and melting.  6 powers at least, and counting.  Any other powers he has will be either insignificant, or very specialized...otherwise he would have used them by now.



That 'may' be a variation of the 'How Things Work' power. At least, I assumed it was.


----------



## DwelleroftheDeep (Feb 17, 2007)

As a wide guess I suggest that freezing was in fact the dad's power, but it effects the user rather than being offensive in nature.  The reason the dad is frozen is that he was trying to defend himself and the power became permanent upon his death.  Sylar now uses the power to protect himself from bullets.

Or not.  The more I type here the more sure I am that it's not that.


----------



## Fast Learner (Feb 17, 2007)

In the online comic (insert understanding response to complaints about mentioning it here) he uses the freezing power to freeze all of the water on a road, making the cards behind him skid and slide.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Feb 17, 2007)

Pants said:
			
		

> That 'may' be a variation of the 'How Things Work' power. At least, I assumed it was.




Until F5 suggested it might be a power, so did I.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Feb 17, 2007)

(Hrumph)

I *still* say Linderman wan't him dead 'cause Linderman is a super.

And as for Sylar, he could have all kinds of power he can wipe out, powers we've never seen before. It has not been established exactly how many brains/powers the man has stolen.


----------

